# Pee Pee Pee and MORE Pee!!!!



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Onyx seems to pee all the time!!!! On the floor on his bed just everywhere! Today he went in his cage I am never gone for longer then 3-4 hours. Sometimes he will go to the back door but most the time he just starts to go and I yell HEY he stops and runs to the back door. How much water should he be getting? How often should I let him out? Do I use a bell and if so how do I get him to learn how to ring it? BTW he has only pooped in the house 2 times and that was all my falt.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They do a lot of peeing at first. When they are small they have to pee about every two hours during the day, so 3-4 hours is too long to hold it for a little puppy.They are able to hold their poop a little better, but not much.

Is it possible to put him somewhere with some newspapers to pee on if you are gone that long? Maybe a laundry room or dining area? 

This, too, shall pass. He is only about 10 weeks old, isn't he? Keep working on it and give him a few more weeks to get better at it. NEVER take him out of him cage without immediately taking him out to pee then lay the praise on when he goes outside. 

Pooping and peeing in the house is the hardest thing about having a puppy. I remember my sister in law calling me with great excitement when her puppy went one day without doing anything in the house. LOL

He should have as much water as he wants to have. Keep a fresh bowl at all times. Some puppies do get urinary infections, but usually not. If he seems lethargic you could have him checked.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

How old is he? Young pups tend not to be able to hold for very long. It's great that he's already going to the door though! That sounds like a good start. 
I keep my puppy on a water schedule so I know when she needs to go. I give her water every 2 hours right before we go outside for a potty break. So, she gets to drink as much water as she wants about 5 - 7 times a day depending on how long her walks are. I don't just leave a bowl of water for her to drink whenever she wants. She gets her last chance to drink around 8pm or 8:30pm, out for a potty right after, and one last potty run right before bed but no more water after 8ish. If her mouth is dry I'll let her lick/suck on a couple of ice cubes after that before bedtime.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Onyx11 said:


> Onyx seems to pee all the time!!!! On the floor on his bed just everywhere! Today he went in his cage I am never gone for longer then 3-4 hours. Sometimes he will go to the back door but most the time he just starts to go and I yell HEY he stops and runs to the back door. How much water should he be getting? How often should I let him out? Do I use a bell and if so how do I get him to learn how to ring it? BTW he has only pooped in the house 2 times and that was all my falt.


I think it will be a lot easier for you and your puppy if you get into a routine. A general rule of thumb is that a puppy can hang on (age in months) + 1 hours. If he is two months old, he will probably be able to manage 3 hours, so you should ideally take him outside for a wee that often at least. If you have to be gone longer than that, it's not the end of the world, but he will probably need to wee and will do it wherever he can. He will also probably want to do a poo around the time of each meal he has. After he has gone to the toilet in the correct place, reward him with some supervised time free in the house. When you can't supervise him, put him in his cage to encourage him to hold it and to contain any messes if he doesn't manage to.


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone things seem to be getting better. He is 12 weeks now


----------

